# Moving Up To Tandem Truck + Truck Mounted Forklift?



## Makin' Honey (Sep 13, 2010)

Try Truckpaper.com for your truck. They have 1,000's of used trucks listed. You can search for crew cabs.


----------



## acbz (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a truck mounted Donkey forklift. It mounts on the back of my F-550. Works really good and no trailer headaches.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Doesn't look like to much mud or sand though.good luck.


----------



## B&E (Dec 27, 2011)

We run both. Truck mounted and also use Hummerbees. There is nothing faster for moving bees than a truck mounted forklift when conditions are good. If it's wet, or you can't get the tandem into the yard we use the hummerbees. But 9 times out of 10 a trucked mounted forklift without a trailer is the way to go. Plus in ON with farm plates you don't need a log with that set up since you have less than 4 axles. 

We use one called a Kesmac. We have 5 and love them.


----------



## wdale (Jun 27, 2014)

Why don't you try a truck mount hydro lift boom articulated remote controled crane mounded at the end of your new deck of your new truck. This why you could tow a tandem trailer about same length of your proposed new deck and haul 2 times the number of hives and could be unloaded without uncoupling your trailer. You could reach from front of your deck all the why to back of the trailer


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

B&E said:


> There is nothing faster for moving bees than a truck mounted forklift when conditions are good.


Nothing? :kn:










Are you sure?










Nothing faster?
When returning to the truck in almonds for hives, how much faster than 60 mph does a truck mounted forklift go?


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Harry, any issues setting bees in cherries, apples and pears with that machine?


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

RAK said:


> Harry, any issues setting bees in cherries, apples and pears with that machine?


Yes.
I get home in time for the 11 o-clock news instead of 1:00 am.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

With a mouth peice. And a log book.lol.bet he hauls more than 64 hives.that machine gets it done.....


----------

